# problème de clavier numérique



## Colibri974 (15 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

                                       Je ne peux plus utiliser mon clavier numérique sur mon Power G5,
il est bloqué sur la touche "Schift" avec le voyant vert allumé.J'ai tout essayé mais je n'arrive pas à débloquer.Aucune touche du clavier ne fonctionne!!

                                       Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ??

                                       Merci d'avance. 

                                       Excellente journée.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mai 2012)

Hello



Colibri974 a dit:


> J'ai tout essayé ....



c'est à dire ? 

reset pram/nvram ? 
reset smc ? 
autre clavier ? 
ce clavier sur autre mac ? 
test sur autre session ? 

...

à+


----------



## Colibri974 (15 Mai 2012)

Merci pour l'aide.

                                      J'ai tout essayé la situation est figée.

                                      J'ai installé le clavier bloqué sur mon i-mac,c'est pareil
sans changement.Voyant vert allumé,impossible d'utiliser le clavier.J'ai essayé le reset  
pram/nvram,rien n'y fait.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mai 2012)

ah ben écoute, nul besoin de maltraiter ton mac si le problème persiste sur un autre 

ton clavier est HS


----------

